# White ink on dark tees



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,
I ve been printing few tees using black or other dark ink on white shirt for a while using a simple homemade screen print kit.
Recently I tried my first 2 colour combination (simple White and black) and i am having problem with the white ink.
I mainly use Gildan tees.
I am using Speedball white ink for textile and found that contrary to dark colour, I need few pass on the white to print on the shirt.
I even sometimes have to repositioned the screen on the tees to make a new pass to have a bright clean white print, and have messed up few tees because of the repositioning of screen.
SO i am looking for advice on :
1/ Better ink to use for White on dark fabric
2/ ANy technical help to get a perfect colour on 1 pass.

thx

L


----------



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

no screen print wizard in here?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Len, you might have to give it more than 19 hours  People visit the forums at various times.

Hopefully one of our screen printing experts will check out your post soon.


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

len said:


> I need few pass on the white to print on the shirt.
> I even sometimes have to repositioned the screen on the tees to make a new pass to have a bright clean white print, and have messed up few tees because of the repositioning of screen.
> SO i am looking for advice on :
> 1/ Better ink to use for White on dark fabric
> ...


I hope I am understanding the question entirely. It sounds like you are not getting clean consistent coverage printing white ink on dark garments. the first thing I have to ask is are you using a flash dryer? most white ink will require a flash dry between prints. the standard method is print flash print. I'm also a bit concerned when you say you need to "reposition" the screen between prints. does your equipment have lockdowns for the screen? If you are simply laying the screen on top of the garment and then passing the squeegee across the screen with no lockdowns I would steer clear of white ink. 

I was able find a good article that might help

if I have misunderstood your question entirely please don't hesitate to send me an e-mail. I have been in a biz 20 years now. I'm sure I can help you out.


----------



## len (Feb 13, 2006)

Thx triple...you were right with the consistency not being there..
Might have to purchase the flash dryer..
Can you direct me to some dryer at reasonable price?
I am using a DIY screenprint table and do not have lockdowns, it is not perfect but works well on dark ink.
The article was really interesting to read, thank you, I found some important tips..

I will ceratinly come back to you really soon!

L


----------



## fizz (Mar 4, 2006)

As a cheep start for a flash dryer you could use a paint sripper heat gun.
I have a few customers who use these, just be very carefull of scorching the shirt. Keep it moving and at a distance from the surface.
A flash dryer in the u.k. costs around £500-£1550. 
I would look at getting a form of holding your screens first then a good flash dryer afterwards.
Phil


----------



## AaronSnow (May 8, 2015)

Hi everybody, I'm new color dirty man and I have trouble with white ink printing too and need advice please. Still getting blurry result, first pass is usually OK but 2nd no. It looks like the ink bould up on the bottom of the screen and stuck on tee when I lower screen for 2nd time... Anybody knows why? Please see the image [media]www.photovision.cz/U.jpg[/media] thank you


----------

